# [H - PvE - Nethersturm] Bellum Meridie - WotLK Raidgilde!



## Dhanishta (4. August 2008)

*Bellum Meridie - WotLK Raidgilde*

Bellum Meridie sucht für den Aufbau einer erfolgreichen Raidgilde auf dem Realm Nethersturm noch aktive Mitspieler! Unser Ziel ist es noch vor dem AddOn Kara, ZA, Gruul und Maggi zu raiden. Mit dem neuen AddOn wollen wir dann gemeinsam die 80 erreichen und durchstarten.
Warum jetzt noch raiden wo doch das neue AddOn vor der Tür steht fragt ihr euch bestimmt...
Ist doch ganz klar! So kann man jetzt schon für die neuen Instanzen und Raids das Zusammenspiel mit den neuen Mitspielern üben. Und den Spaßfaktor sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
Außerdem hilft ein gutes Equip von Anfang bestimmt auch bei den neuen Quests!

*Und das sollte man als mögliches Mitglied von BM mitbringen:*

-ihr solltet bestenfalls Erfahrung in Kara, ZA, Gruul und Maggi mitbringen
-ihr solltet mindestens lvl 60 erreicht haben, Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel
-Interesse eine neue Gilde mit aufzubauen
-ihr müsst nicht unbedingt 18 Jahre alt sein, euch aber zu benehmen wissen, Leute die sich ewig daneben benehmen werden nicht lange bei uns sein
-Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit sind das A und O
-ihr solltet Zeit für bis zu 3 Raids die Woche haben (erst mit WotLK)
-nach Möglichkeit solltet ihr in der Lage sein euch selbst mit Buff-Food und Co zu versorgen, Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel
-ihr solltet eure Klasse beherrschen oder, bei niedrigem LvL, wirkliches Interesse daran haben sie gut zu spielen
-ihr solltet mit Kritik umgehen können, dazu gehört nicht nur, dass ihr mal Kritik einstecken könnt, sondern auch, dass ihr selber an anderen Kritik sachlich und nicht beleidigend üben könnt
-TS2 sollte für euch kein Fremdwort sein und auch das aktive Besuchen der HP/des Forums lässt euch nicht die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen
-vor allem solltet ihr aktiv bei der Sache sein, wer nur 1 mal die Woche reinschaut kann und wird wohl leider nicht viel erreichen
-ihr solltet kein Problem mit flexiblen Raidzeiten haben


*Folgendes kann ich euch bieten:*

-eigener TS2 Server, HP und Forum
-Gildenwappenrock und Gildenbank
-Erfahrung mit den meisten Klassen und somit gutes Verständnis bei Klassenspezifischen Problemen
-Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft
-Lernbereitschaft
-einen LvL 70 Holy Priest als Main, plus, wenn die Gilde einigermaßen steht, einen weiteren Priester (Schatten) und einen Mage
-außerdem gebe ich euch die Möglichkeit nicht nur Mitglied zu sein sondern aktiv mit zuwirken
-Möglichkeit zu raiden vor allem für Leute die mit beide Beinen fest im Leben stehen
-Flexible Raidzeiten die übr die HP/dasForum geplant werden
-Erfahrung in Kara, Gruul und Maggi


An dieser Stelle möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich im Moment auf der suche bin nach Leuten die mit mir zusammen die Gilde Leiten möchten! Wieviele die Chance bekommen Führungsmitglied bei Bellum Meridie zu werden ist noch offen. Dafür mitbringen solltet ihr eine der folgenden Eigenschaften:

-Erfahrung im Führen einer Gilde
-Erfahrung mit dem Aufbau von Forum und HP basierend auf phpkit
-Erfahrungen als Raidleiter
-Teamfähigkeit


HP und Forum zum Bewerben findet ihr unter: www.next-faction.net/bellum-meridie
Außerdem könnt ihr euch im Moment noch bei Serro oder Ferentis InGame melden!


----------



## Dhanishta (5. August 2008)

*Benötigte Klasse:*
-Heiler aller Art
-Tanks

*Aufnahmestopp gilt für:*
-Jäger
Hexenmeister


----------



## Dhanishta (7. August 2008)

/push


----------



## seeker75 (17. August 2008)

lol evtl.einen jäger^^ mit lvl 60 darf ich ja auch gennant werden T_T
ansonstengut gelungene werbung werbung


----------



## Dhanishta (17. August 2008)

@seeker
mit dem was ich bieten kann, meine ich meine persönichen Chars nicht alle die schon in der Gilde sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[EDIT] Einganspost wurde komplett überarbeitet!


----------



## Dhanishta (18. August 2008)

So wir werden langsam immer mehr Leute! Leider muss ich dabei auch erwähnen das Hexenmeister und Jäger nur noch in Ausnahmen aufgenommen werden, da sonst nicht jeder die Chance auf einen Raidplatz hat!


----------



## Dhanishta (19. August 2008)

Wir sind unterdessen über 20 Leute, bis auf ein Paar wenige alle 60+!
10 von uns sind bereits lvl 70 und würden sich über Verstärkung für Hero Innis freuen!


----------



## Dhanishta (21. August 2008)

Guten Morgen Buffler!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meldet euch auch weiterhin bei mir, denn noch habe ich ein paar Plätze zu vergeben!


----------



## Dhanishta (23. August 2008)

Morgen!

Ich suche übrigends immernoch Leute die nicht nur dabei sein wollen, sondern sich auch für den Aufbau, Erhalt und den Fortschritt der Gilde einsetzen wollen!


----------

